# jump seats



## trucker611 (Oct 31, 2006)

hi new to nissan trucks & this forum.anyone tried to make a storage bin from jump seat well.thought this would be cool.thanks trucker611 91 hb king cab 4x4


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Rather than tear up the seats (I find them useful for small people and grandchildren), why not use the empty space that's already there below the seats when they're folded? It's quite a bit of space, just line with something like astro-truff to stop rattles. There's also some space under the plastic cover that doesn't have the jack under it.


----------



## trucker611 (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks for the replyoldnissanguy.really have noone in family who will fit in back anyway.do you know if they are hard to remove trucker611


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Never tried it. From my FSM they appear to be just bolted in. Once they're out you would have to disassemble them which might involve chisels, saws and drills. Then you would have to rig up some kind of hinge and latch for the cover to reattach it to the truck once you get it removed from the rest of the assembly. 

You might want to see if you can get a cheep one from a junkyard for experimentation before you chop up your seats. They might have a damaged one from a wreck which would still be OK for your purposes.


----------

